# Can anyone recommend me a dentist? Lancs - Rochdale/ Bury



## casinosolo (31 March 2013)

Hi guys  Can anyone recommend me a good equine dentist who would cover the Rochdale/ Bury area? Thanks a lot!


----------



## Mahoganybay (31 March 2013)

http://www.jessequinedentist.co.uk/index.html

Jess is very good, local to Bury and i have been using her for some time with no complaints.

Also:

Diane Holliday: NorthWest Equine Dental Services mobile no: 07989926721

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forum...83/an/0/page/0

She's brill, VERY patient with the horses and does excellent work (including dremmel if needed). She's very happy to liase with your vet if needed (unlike many EDT's, who consider that beneath them!). Diane is an ex-mounted Police officer, who has devoted all her time since leaving the force to training as an EDT, and has qualifications and experience coming out of her ears!


----------



## dressagelove (31 March 2013)

I use Jess, she's very good 

Where do you stable casinosolo, you're not far from me


----------



## casinosolo (31 March 2013)

Mahoganybay said:



http://www.jessequinedentist.co.uk/index.html

Jess is very good, local to Bury and i have been using her for some time with no complaints.

Also:

Diane Holliday: NorthWest Equine Dental Services mobile no: 07989926721

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forum...83/an/0/page/0

She's brill, VERY patient with the horses and does excellent work (including dremmel if needed). She's very happy to liase with your vet if needed (unlike many EDT's, who consider that beneath them!). Diane is an ex-mounted Police officer, who has devoted all her time since leaving the force to training as an EDT, and has qualifications and experience coming out of her ears!
		
Click to expand...

That's really helpful - thanks a lot! Will look into both of these


----------



## casinosolo (31 March 2013)

dressagelove said:



			I use Jess, she's very good 

Where do you stable casinosolo, you're not far from me 

Click to expand...

Thanks for the tip!  He's stabled in Birtle at the moment - whereabouts are you?


----------



## dressagelove (1 April 2013)

casinosolo said:



			Thanks for the tip!  He's stabled in Birtle at the moment - whereabouts are you?
		
Click to expand...

Tottington  I'm coming to Birtle on Sunday for the BD, come say hello if you are about  I am in a light blue box with a dark blue horse painted on the side, and I have a little black horse, the one in my sig


----------



## **Vanner** (1 April 2013)

Frazer Houston is fantastic.  Although he lives Leicester way he does cover Lancashire / merseyside etc.  

Pm me if you'd like his number.


----------



## Honey08 (1 April 2013)

Another vote for Jess, who is a lovely lady too.


----------



## casinosolo (1 April 2013)

dressagelove said:



			Tottington  I'm coming to Birtle on Sunday for the BD, come say hello if you are about  I am in a light blue box with a dark blue horse painted on the side, and I have a little black horse, the one in my sig 

Click to expand...

Yes, I will keep an eye out for you if I do go down there


----------



## casinosolo (1 April 2013)

Honey08 said:



			Another vote for Jess, who is a lovely lady too.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks! I think I will get in touch with her


----------



## casinosolo (1 April 2013)

**Vanner** said:



			Frazer Houston is fantastic.  Although he lives Leicester way he does cover Lancashire / merseyside etc.  

Pm me if you'd like his number.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the tip


----------



## The Doctor (2 April 2013)

Yet another vote for Jess - absolutely fantastic with my mare after I was told by another dentist mentioned that I would never be able to have my mare's teeth done without sedation!


----------



## cobden99 (5 April 2013)

I have used mark Edmonds for years and always been really pleased with the service I get, but I need him now to check my baby horse before she starts doing some work and just CANNOT get in touch with him ! I've got 2 x home numbers, one of which is permanently busy and one unobtainable, and a mobile that just rings and never gets answered. I've left voice messages , sent a text - nothing 
If anyone has spoken to him recently please can you pm me ? Thanks


----------



## jj_87 (5 April 2013)

Marks just been out today for my mare. You need to ring him about 10pm and don't give up! I always book him in again when I have him out. 
He is fantastic can't praise him enough 


J


----------



## cobden99 (5 April 2013)

Yes thats why I dont want to use anybody else but I have always been able to get hold of him before ! Will PM you to make sure I have an up to date number


----------



## JackAT (5 April 2013)

If this Mark is the one I've heard about, he sounds like a good choice. Apparently he doesn't use any power tools, which is a plus for some.


----------



## cobden99 (5 April 2013)

Mark is brilliant ! And I have just managed to contact him thanks to JJs tip


----------



## AbFab (24 April 2013)

Another vote for Jess  My horse doesn't really like dentists but is fine with her.


----------

